# Lab Results - HELP



## kanishma (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are my lab results - can you please tell me what it means???

TSH: Jan 0.02 Feb 0.20 May 0.46 (ref 0.35-4.00)
FT4: Jan 1.01 Feb 0.96 May 0.79 (ref 0.81-1.48)
T3: not done in Jan &Feb May 86 (ref 58-159)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kanishma said:


> Here are my lab results - can you please tell me what it means???
> 
> TSH: Jan 0.02 Feb 0.20 May 0.46 (ref 0.35-4.00)
> FT4: Jan 1.01 Feb 0.96 May 0.79 (ref 58-159)
> ...


Hello Kanishma and welcome! That reference range for the FT4 does not look right to me.

Meanwhile, I believe something is going on as your Total 3 is in the basement and when the Total is in the basement, that is something as the Total is bound, unbound and often rT3 (reverse)hormone. So that says it is unlikely you have a whole lot of unbound which would be available for cellular uptake. T3 is your active hormone (well, actually the Free T3 is.)

TSH is very low but sometimes that is quite okay as long as the FREE T4 and FREE T3 are where they should be.

So, I suggest you get some further testing...........................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

And let us know about the range on that FT4. And by the way, thank you for posting the ranges!! You "knew" we needed them. LOL!! Good for you!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you been diagnosed yet, that is, are you on meds and if so which ones,
t4 or t3 or ATDs. It makes a difference.

However, the way your levels relate to each other might suggest several issues such as; adrenal fatigue but adrenals getting stronger, cushing syndrome, prescription drugs, other problems such as allergies, hormonal imbalance, yeast. Euthyoid Sick Syndrome or surreptitious.

Have you had an RAIU and/or TR3U test. Test can distinguish between thyroid and non-thyroid issues.

I am not saying or suggestion you have these issues but rather that your levels relate to them. If you have serious issues perhaps further testing should be done.

Good luck!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, very interesting indeed. I agree that I think you need a little more testing.


----------



## kanishma (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your response.

Andros: i accidently switched the reference range for FT4 and T3 - i just edited the post - can you look at it one more time and tell me what you think.

The doctor's office called and said your numbers are fine.

I am not taking any meds (for anything). My mom has a hypothyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hello Kanishma and welcome! That reference range for the FT4 does not look right to me.
> 
> Meanwhile, I believe something is going on as your Total 3 is in the basement and when the Total is in the basement, that is something as the Total is bound, unbound and often rT3 (reverse)hormone. So that says it is unlikely you have a whole lot of unbound which would be available for cellular uptake. T3 is your active hormone (well, actually the Free T3 is.)
> 
> ...


Okay.............as far as I am concerned; there is an issue w/ thyroid. FT4 should be mid-range (1.08) or a bit higher "if" you are not taking any T3 and you say no meds so it should be 1.08 at the very least.

Then combine the low TSH w/ that. Not right. When the FREEs are low, you expect to see the TSH higher.

Once again, I am suspicious of antibodies. I often observe labs like yours when the antibodies are wreaking havoc. Why does this not reflect in the ordinary thyroid lab tests? Because there are stimulating, blocking and binding antibodies and autoantibodies and no way is this all sending out correct signals.

Therefore, I do recommend you get the antibodies run.............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

You cannot be feeling well at all and the reason why is that you have little FT4 to convert to FT3. FT3 is your active hormone. This is your energy source and also your healing source.

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## kanishma (Jan 31, 2010)

Doctor called and said numbers are normal - do a repeat TSH in July. ONLY TSH.

How do I push Doctor to run more tests????

Andros: a BIG thank you for responding everytime.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kanishma said:


> Doctor called and said numbers are normal - do a repeat TSH in July. ONLY TSH.
> 
> How do I push Doctor to run more tests????
> 
> Andros: a BIG thank you for responding everytime.


I don't think your numbers are normal but I am not the doctor. And you do need antibodies' tests as indicated in a previous post.

How do you push the doc to run more tests? ROLF!! Find another doctor; one who is caring and concerned about getting you on track, that is how!

There is some humor in this but it is really sad that I felt compelled to tell you that but it is the truth.

You are so welcome; my passion is helping folks w/ thyroid problems. Thank you for the thank you!!

Sending giant hugs,


----------

